# T-CUT, ADVICE PLEASE I'M NEW



## kat543 (Apr 27, 2009)

HEY, I'M NEW TO THE SITE, BOUGHT MY TT FEW WEEKS AGO, AFTER FIRST WASH NOTICED FAIR AMOUNT OF STONE CHIPS, TAR AND SALTY TYPE GRIME OVER THE FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS, USED T-CUT TO TAKE OFF THE WORST OF IT, STONE CIPS OF COURSE ARE STILL THERE BUT READING ON YOUR SITE YOUR QUITE ANTI-T CUT, HOPE I HAVENT DONE MUCH DAMAGE TO THE PAINT BUT WOULD LIKE ADVICE ON A BETTER PRODUCT TO USE. ALSO FOR CHIPS IS THE BEST THING TO GO TO A SPECIALIST, BTW I AM A GIRL WITH NOT MUCH EXPERIENCE WITH POLISHING AND WAXING CARS, I'M A BIT OVERAWED BY ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE SITE AND DONT QUITE KNOW WHERE TO START  THANKS FOR ANY HELP ANYONE CAN GIVE! KAT


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Kat

Yeah, after reading on here - i also found out T CUT is apparently a complete NO NO!!!

Im also new to the whole detailing scene but I use Meguiars Gold class shampoo and 3 step cleaning stuff, nice and straight forward - paint cleaner, polish and wax.

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/products/ ... e=MRSA2116

As for stone chips....think thats a job for the pros but im sure someone more informative than me will be along shortly to give you some advice!! :lol:

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best thing to remove tar etc is aclay bar have alook at the top of this section thereis a howto from Jack-in-a-box


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

First off Kat no need to shout  (Caps)

I know they really dont like t-cut on here but I have used it (shhhhhh dont tell anyone) and as long as you are not doing it every week and its just a one off they I'm sure you will get away with it on Audi paintwork (re-spay areas maybe not as its thinner), I still keep it handy for those really tough marks but only apply in small area.
Clay bar may be too much to take in if you are new to car cleaning, I've used a tar/bug remover liquid which worked fine.
I think its important you wax the area you have t-cut ASAP to get some protection back on it as it will have removed all the existing wax.

Stu.


----------

